# Hunter



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

this is my quaker he can carry one an entire conversation with you he loves to tease the dogs


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

What an adorable little Quaker Parrots and their relatives are really cool birds and are so playful. You should post a video on youtube of Hunter, either talking with you or teasing your dog


Thanks for the pic


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Hello to Hunter the Quaker Parrot*

WFLlofts, 

You've got a handsome parrot, from what I can tell of the photo.

My brother Jimmy in San Antonio has two Quakers, and I slept next to their cage for a week or so when visiting family last August. The newest addition is a young female coming into her puberty, and wanting a lot of attention from the older male. They kiss or beak a lot, until he pecks her and says "enough!" They don't seem to want so much attention from humans, except from my brother. They are busy practicing nest building, rearranging chains (multi-strand choke chains for dogs) in their cage all day long. My brother lets them out when he is home, but keeps their wings clipped after the older one flew off and got lost for a day, a couple of times. My brother was the only one the older parrot would respond to when lost, from high up in a tree a few blocks away from home. 

He will greet another brother, Gary, who lived next door to Jimmy for several years, with "Hello Gary!," and Gary is always doubtful that Paloma (the male parrot, with a Spanish name for a female pigeon) recognizes him.

Once Jmmy was in line to pay at a convenience store when the guy behind him asked, "Does he bite?" "Yes." The guy proferred his finger and was severely bitten, wih lots of blood. The guy then asked for my brother's name and address, and my brother asked why. "So I can get a lot of money from you for this." Another person in line said "You idiot! It's your own fault if you were bitten! He told you the parrot would bite." 

The reason I bring this up is that if we are told an animal (such as a dog) will bite, and we make a friendly gesture to the animal in the presence of the animal's owner, it will let the pet know that we are friendly and mean no harm. The parrot is territorial, the shoulder belongs to him, and a human hand (especially that of a stranger) is seen as a threat. A dog may accept the hand gesture for what it is whereas the bird may not. It might have helped if my brother had been aware of this and had pointed it out to the guy. At least, that is my opinion. A parrot owner, having more experience with parrots, may have other experiences and a differing opinion.

My male hand-raised pigeons *Pidgiepoo* and *Wieteke* loved attacking my hand and showing who's in charge.

Larry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hunter looks like a real sweety. These type birds can be very particular. My Walley doesn't want my husband near his cage. He has a fit and "fights" with his bell when my husband gets near. It's like he's saying..."I'm tough Mister..don't mess with me"........but if we are downstairs watching TV, Walley prefers to be on my husbands shoulder/lap/leg than mine. He will step up on my finger, but ONLY my right hand. If I offer him my left finger, he bites me. And he won't get on my husbands finger at all. Silly bird............. Hope I never loose my right hand.......I'll never be able to get him in and out of his cage!!!! LOL


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Hunter is a gentel bird he loves people as he was taken from his parents and hand feed by me and my wife his wings stay cliped as is the law for owning one in Ohio he is three years old and has never bitten yet i tell strangers to hold out there finger and say step up he will repeat this and do it then he will ask for a kiss say thank you good kiss and that you have to love him hes momas baby he used to go to the schools alot but my brother lived with us when he got out of the army and the bird will cuss like a sailor now so his trips to local schools have stoped when you leave the house he tells you by and when you come home he says hello about time you let me out hee hee one of his favorite past times is too call the dogs then hide and laugh he has also started with the vonage song god help me. I have 5 other parrots all talk but one all are tame except for mango a sulfer crested cockatoo figers the one that could take 3 fingers off in one bite would be mean but we adopted her from a real bad home where she was serverly abused and neglected its been a year and she is starting to trust us she has stoped plucking and realy started talking alot she will even come down and sit in your lap and eat popcorn but dont try to touch her learned that the hard way eight stitches she can touch you but dont touch her ouch well im rambeling.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hunter is beautiful. I enjoyed your post about your other parrots. Bet there is never a dull moment at your house. If you get a chance, I would love to see pictures of the others.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, you have quite a variety of animals! I'm glad that you're giving Mango the space she needs. She obviously is much happier since she has stopped plucking. Maybe in time, she'll relax enough to trust you to touch her, if not, you have a popcorn eating buddy!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hunter is a beauty! I've always wanted a Quaker but they're illegal to own here in NJ. We have a large feral population of Quakers not too far from where I live, I was lucky enough to have one join my pidgie flock for a few months in 2005. Here S/he is enjoying a snack


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I've always wanted a Quaker *but they're illegal to own here in NJ.* We have a large feral population of Quakers not too far from where I live, I was lucky enough to have one join my pidgie flock for a few months in 2005. Here S/he is enjoying a snack


Hi Pete,

That's strange that they are illegal to own in NJ I would have thought that as long as they were sold in pet stores anywhere in the USA, that they could be kept as pets in any state.

Great picture and interesting! Seems strange that you would have a good sized group of wild quakers in your area. We don't have any established flocks of those or any other parrot type birds in my area and your weather isn't very different from ours. 

Maybe one day in the not too distant furture, these birds will make their way up to Canada as well and as they expand their territory.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're highly regulated in some states, Brad, NJ being one of them even though they are feral here. Here's a list of laws per state, look at Pennsylvania they seem to be the worse!!
http://www.quakerville.com/qic/statelaw.asp


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes some states are very unforgiving pet stores should give you the information you need we found out about quakers being regulated after we had hunter for one year the place we purchased him from had no clue about laws for owning quakers so check your local and state laws before buying one they can survive in almost any inviorment chicago has a huge flock of them and they like to build nest around transformers wich can cause alot of problems.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a link to our feral Quakers site. Check out the pics they're loaded with lil green cuties
http://www.edgewaterparrots.com/index.html
I hope you don't mind that I stole Hunter and shrunk him down so the board can see him in all his glory.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hunter is just beautiful! It must be alot of fun having this bird inside 24/7!

Thanks for sharing.


Pete,

Thank you for reducing the size of the pic for us.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

OMG! I love those quakers, they are beautiful birds. Your Hunter is so beautiful. The feed store where I get food for all my birds have two quakers, one belong to store owner and another one belongs to a woman. Everytime I go to the feed store the first place I head is over to those quakers. I feel totally love with them. The one I asked if he misses me and he will bob his up down saying yes. When he hears my voice he will go to the bottom of cage and waits for me to come over.


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Pete thanks for shrinking the pic saw the post on how to do it after the fact I recomend a quaker for a first time parrot owner they are not that exspensive and can talk like a grey they dont need a whole lot just love food and water.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WFLlofts said:


> Pete thanks for shrinking the pic saw the post on how to do it after the fact I recomend a quaker for a first time parrot owner they are not that exspensive and can talk like a grey *they dont need a whole lot just love food and water*.



LOL...that's QUITE a LOT when you really think about it - ESPECIALLY, the LOVE!

They sure are cuties!!


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Love is the easy part and the birds return it in such funny ways my dusky pionus ( paisley) trys to feed me all the time what a mess


----------

